# - Star Tortoise Collection -



## Sunrise (May 9, 2009)

Hi There,

I would like to share my star collection. Anyone could tell me as well are they indian or srilanka star?

The bright yellow







The thick yellow... (srilanka?)











The little orange...small but brave, he likes to hit on the aldabra and push him out of the way to get the food...
His pattern also quite similar to burmese?






My favorite..wide body and almost all of the line are connected...


----------



## egyptiandan (May 9, 2009)

They look great 

Not sure about the first one 
The second one looks Sri Lankan
The third and the forth are Indian

Danny


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 9, 2009)

Those are lovely little guys. The last 2 look Indian, and that's the only type of Star I've ever had. The others are beautiful, but don't have a clue which type, so I'd go with Dan's ID on the second baby.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 10, 2009)

they are georgous


----------



## Stazz (May 10, 2009)

Oh wow, they are sure very pretty!!! Amazing shell color and patterns


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2009)

Awesome group!! So they live with the Aldabra?


----------

